# PLEASE I need HELP and Advice



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my.... that's really bad. I don't know if it would be going right over the spot, but could you maybe put an E-collar on her for a while so she can't scratch at it???


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry she's going through this, and I know it has to be hard on you. I don't have any experience with such a large hotspot, but do you think an e-collar would help with healing?


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i think the ecollar would go right on her hotspot, plus the last time i tried to put one on her(after her back leg surgery) she went crazy and almost ruined what the surgeon had done. p.s. she was fine till i put the GentaSpray on it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe the spray burned a little bit... What about gold bond powder??


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

oh your poor girl!! have you already tried the listerine/gold bond route? I don't have any first hand experience with hot spots (knock wood) but I've read that those can help... I feel for you and I hope it clears up asap...


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Call your vet and check in....but I would say that if she was doing fine until you used the spray....then (MAYBE????) the spray burned or itched or some how aggravated her to where she had to scratch! I wouldn't use it again til you talk to your vet! Poor girl....that looks awful! You must be so heartbroken.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is the worst hot spot I've ever seen. That looks so deep. I would be questioning what ever your vet prescribed. It sure doesn't look like it is working. Can you put an old T shirt on Roxy. Maybe trim her back toenails if needed.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Since it's late and your vet is probably closed. Try a tea bag compress - brew some plain old lipton tea in boiling water - when it's warm (not hot to the touch) do a pack with the teabags - you probably need a few to cover that area....the tea should soothe it and hopefully help in drying and the astringint factor...you could flush with hydrogen peroxide if you wanted to. At this point keeping it clean and starting the drying out part is the most important.

You could try an elizabethian collar but it looks to me like it might be too close to the hot spot. You could also give her a benedryl... Or if she's getting at it with her hind leg you can put a sock on her foot.

Erica


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Denise that looks bad, can you try some of the Gold Bound Powder to dry it up. I think the GentaSpray made it even worse, it looked a lot better a few days ago. Maybe a bandanna would cover the hot spot so she couldn't get to it.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Since it's late and your vet is probably closed. Try a tea bag compress - brew some plain old lipton tea in boiling water - when it's warm (not hot to the touch) do a pack with the teabags - you probably need a few to cover that area....the tea should soothe it and hopefully help in drying and the astringint factor...you could flush with hydrogen peroxide if you wanted to. At this point keeping it clean and starting the drying out part is the most important.
> 
> You could try an elizabethian collar but it looks to me like it might be too close to the hot spot. You could also give her a benedryl... Or if she's getting at it with her hind leg you can put a sock on her foot.
> 
> Erica


thanks Erica, going to brew some tea. funny thing about it, it was drying out after the vet shaved her fur around it, but Roxy was pawing at it a liitle so I sprayed the GentaSpray on her hotspot and looked what happened. i feel so bad, i should have just left her alone. that spray is now in the garbage.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

OH Denise, that spot looks really bad. I hope it will heal soon. 

I've had good results with the GentaSpray for purposes other than hotspots, but I'm sure it did burn because it was being applied to raw tissue. Would Roxy allow you to cover it up/wrap a thick shirt or towel around her neck during the times when she's outside and/or when no one can be right there beside her? If so, that would prevent her from being able to scratch it & allow the GentaSpray to work. (The GentaSpray is a topical antibiotic).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dont throw the spray away. It might not work with this spot but it does work great. I swear by that spray with Beau's hotspots. I think that if you can put something on her paws to keep her from scratching it with socks or a bandana on the spot after doing the teabag. At petco they have the blowup collars that might work. 
Poor girl, it looks like it really hurts. Please give her lots of kisses from me and Beau. ((((((((HUGS))))))) to the both of you.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh. That is horrifying!! I'm so sorry your poor dog (and you) are going through this. Here's hoping it heals quickly.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

As Erica suggested, try putting her foot/leg in a sock - maybe a double sock, to keep her from scratching (tape it on with adhesive tape - or, if you have to, duct tape)


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Since it's late and your vet is probably closed. Try a tea bag compress - brew some plain old lipton tea in boiling water - when it's warm (not hot to the touch) do a pack with the teabags - you probably need a few to cover that area....the tea should soothe it and hopefully help in drying and the astringint factor...you could flush with hydrogen peroxide if you wanted to. At this point keeping it clean and starting the drying out part is the most important.
> 
> You could try an elizabethian collar but it looks to me like it might be too close to the hot spot. You could also give her a benedryl... Or if she's getting at it with her hind leg you can put a sock on her foot.
> 
> Erica


Erica, all we had was green tea bags, i brewed it and put them on Roxy's hotspot, she relaxed and i had to hold her head in my arms(loved it) to keep the tea bags on(she fell asleep) thanks for the advice, Roxy and I appreciate it.


----------



## ksipola (Jan 23, 2008)

The spray definitely burns when applies so maybe soak a cotton ball and gently dab the spot and then keep and eye on her. I know it needs air but to keep her from getting at it here is an idea. Go to any pet store and get a bunch of rolls of vet wrap. You may get lucky and even be able to find the wide stuff. It is stretchy and sticks to itself. Also get some non stick large first aid wound covers (human stuff). Put that on it and then vet wrap her neck. Obviously not to tight. FYI-the vet wrap rolls go a lot faster than you think. Get a lot. I always have that stuff on hand and use it a lot!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

ksipola said:


> The spray definitely burns when applies so maybe soak a cotton ball and gently dab the spot and then keep and eye on her. I know it needs air but to keep her from getting at it here is an idea. Go to any pet store and get a bunch of rolls of vet wrap. You may get lucky and even be able to find the wide stuff. It is stretchy and sticks to itself. Also get some non stick large first aid wound covers (human stuff). Put that on it and then vet wrap her neck. Obviously not to tight. FYI-the vet wrap rolls go a lot faster than you think. Get a lot. I always have that stuff on hand and use it a lot!


wish my vet would have told me that, now i feel like i did this to Rox.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't feel bad, there was no way you could have known!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Boy, that's a bad one. The best solution to a hot spot is ultimately to keep the dog from making it worse. The powders, sprays, and home remedies may help heal it faster and reduce the itching, but the hot spot only gets better if it's kept clean and dry and the dog isn't able to scratch it. If you can't put on an e-collar because of the location of the spot, you need to take the scratching foot out of the equation. Grind the nails down and tape on two socks with athletic tape. If you do it right, you won't need to get the athletic tape on any fur. Watch her like a hawk as much as you possibly can.

Looking at how deep she made it, I'm guessing it's causing extreme anxiety for her. Good luck!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yuck!

There's a steroid spray out there you could try, it seems to help a lot. Gold bond will help if it's not too oozing (you don't want it to keep the moisture on the wound). If nothing else cortizone cream and the tea will help with soothing it. 

Usually we will soak the area with surgical scrub, rinse well then blow dry twice a day if we're boarding a dog with a hot spot. If it starts to dry out quite often we'll just apply antibiotic cream and not pester it too much.

Something like the second skin burn pads would be good to cover it with, but you would want to make darn sure the bacteria was all cleared out first (surgical scrub) or check it often to make sure it's not getting worse.

Poor girlie! Hope she's feeling better soon. My border collie had a horrible one this summer, right before I went in to have my daughter. He had a collar on and had gone swimming a few days before, dropped him off at work and realized he had a collar on, went to take it off and it was dripping in goo:yuck:. I was in tears, poor guy. Twice a day washes with the surgical scrub and then blowing it dry and it cleared up nicely.

Lana


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, that looks bad. Tippykayak is right, you need to get the foot she's scratching with covered so she can't do anymore damage.

I would not wrap the hotspot, it will keep it moist if it's covered and that will make is spread. The key is to get it to dry out and keep her from scratching it open again. 

Cover her back foot, I think that's the best solution.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Einstein had one on his chest almost a year ago now it took about 3 weeks to completely heal. Cause of the hot spot his coat were the hot spot was is a different colour to the rest of his coat. Where it was is now a redess colour. Just thought i mention it cause his looked just as bad as your dogs. So don't be suprised if her coat colour there is a different to the rest of her coat.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Oh gosh, that looks bad. Tippykayak is right, you need to get the foot she's scratching with covered so she can't do anymore damage.
> 
> I would not wrap the hotspot, it will keep it moist if it's covered and that will make is spread. The key is to get it to dry out and keep her from scratching it open again.
> 
> Cover her back foot, I think that's the best solution.


Yeah - I'd second the idea of not covering it. Getting the spot to dry out is key for healing. People swear by Gold Bond medicated or by the amber colored Listerine. Whatever you do use, don't go overboard. Sometimes the best place to work on a hot spot is the foot that's causing it, rather than on doing things to the spot itself..


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Are they sure that this is not the result of a spider bite. Maybe a brown recluse or something? That bite sort of creates a cavern...


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

aww poor thing, hope it heals soon hun.

forgive my ignorance but what is a hot spot?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yikes, that is a sad hotspot. Poor girlie. Oral benadryl is extremely helpful for hotspots that get big&bad. They quell the reactive histamines and also make the dog a touch sleepy- two good things in one. Alternativerly, maybe your vet will give her a few days worth of acepromazine(a gentle sedative for dogs without seizure disorders) to calm her while some healing takes place, since the e collar isnt too promising given the location?


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oh yikes, that is a sad hotspot. Poor girlie. Oral benadryl is extremely helpful for hotspots that get big&bad. They quell the reactive histamines and also make the dog a touch sleepy- two good things in one. Alternativerly, maybe your vet will give her a few days worth of acepromazine(a gentle sedative for dogs without seizure disorders) to calm her while some healing takes place, since the e collar isnt too promising given the location?


I TOTALLY agree with the benadryl - G used to get them really bad also on his butt - and the benadryl was instant in making him not 'want' to keep gnawing at it - that and the cone to definetely keep him away from it - 

The benadryl was the ONLY thing actually, for G anyways, that would finally make them go away - quickly too.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker's was healed too and then opened after he scratched it. Thankfully it is on his cheek and I was able to make him wear a collar for two days.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor girl worst one i have every seen.
my Sadie had one in more or less the same place i could have cried for her as the cream the vet gave me did sting her until Sadie had a hot spot i had never seen one before give her hugs for me they are such nasty things.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh poor girl and poor you. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> you could flush with hydrogen peroxide if you wanted to.
> Erica


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
I wouldnt use that as Hydrogen Peroxide kills good tissue.

.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

How is she doing? Is the hotspot drying out at all? Casey had a hot-spot last month. We tried the listerine mixture... he loved it. I think it really soothed the area.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GentaSpray is a combination of the antibiotic gentamicin and betamethasone - a steroid. It is an excellent medication and generally heals up superficial wounds very nicely. Don't toss it - it can come in handy for hotspots that are just starting. The one Roxy has now is looking deep, and not suprficial at all. Keeping her from pestering it will be key in it's healing. Benedryl may be helpful in not only keeping it from itching, causing her to dig at it, but also will make her drowsy. If this wound doesn't begin to heal, it may need to be debrided and sutured - rare enough for hotspots to get that bad, but I have seen a couple. Don't cover it, it needs air to help dry it out. If you go the Gold Bond route, just very lightly dust it - don't pack it on, it will become pasty and even more moist underneath. The tea bags are soothing - you can try applying them, and after, use your blow dryer on Cool to dry the area and surrounding hair, then dust the powder on lightly. Once it looks like it is healing and is less raw and sensitive, I'd try the GentaSpray again.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks horrible. Poor Roxy. Last summer our vet gave us a spray for Pippa's hotspot and all it did was make it a lot worse. It had a base of alcohol and was called Topagen. We ended up going back and getting a cream called Panalog which had the same stuff (antibiotic & steroid) but in a drying cream base. This worked a lot better and didn't burn her when I put it on. Prayers for Roxy she is having a rough time.

Denise what I found worked the best for us was I washed the spot with wet cotton pads with an antibacterial/antiviral medical srub (Scrubstat that a nurse friend gave me) and then rinsed well, patted dry and then blow dried on the coolest setting. After the spot was really dried out from the blow drying, I put the prescription cream on. The cream makes the spot crusty after a while and you need to wash again & dry before applying the cream again.


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

hope it gets better fast poor baby


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> GentaSpray is a combination of the antibiotic gentamicin and betamethasone - a steroid. It is an excellent medication and generally heals up superficial wounds very nicely. Don't toss it - it can come in handy for hotspots that are just starting....Once it looks like it is healing and is less raw and sensitive, I'd try the GentaSpray again.


Yes, I agree. GentaSpray is great when not applied to raw tissue. I can only imagine how badly that must have burned. That is one of the deepest hotpsots I've seen...


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mac had hot spots that bad twice and we were so desperate to find something anything that would work we would have tried anything (and did!). Don't blame yourself they can spread quickly. His were always under his collar and both times we didn't notice until it late in the game. The sooner you can get to them the better. Once it gets that bad most of the home remedies you hear of won't help much. 

Like others have said the key to clearing it up is getting it clean and dry. It's a vicious cycle. The wound oozes and the hair around it soaks it up and stays wet which spreads the infection. Clip away as much of the surrounding hair as possible (and if you use clippers remove the blades and clean them thoroughly or the 'gunk' will ruin them!). We used Witch Hazel (found with first supplies like alcohol or hyd. peroxide). Witch hazel is an astringent that cools/soothes and I expect would have similar soothing effect that listerine does (I didn't know about listerine back then). 

Don't know if it'll work for you but here's what we did. At least twice a day (more often when I could) I'd go through the following routine: I used to spread a towel on the LR floor, sit cross legged and lay his head in my lap with a bowl of lukewarm soapy water (just regular antibacterial hand soap) and a stack of clean dry wash clothes/hand towels. I'd soak a washcloth in the soapy water and gently clean the surrounding hair until all the 'gunk' was gone. I'd pat the wound itself with clean dry washcloths to soak up the drainage and put a gauze pad on it to absorb the drainage while I worked on drying the hair. I'd towel dry the surrounding hair and then pat the wound dry with a clean cloth again. Once it was a clean and dry as I could get it, I'd dab a cotton ball soaked Witch Hazel on the wound. I'd sit there and pet/brush him until the witch hazel dried completely. 

I didn't think we'd EVER get rid of them. It took about 3 weeks to dry it up and a couple more for it to scab over and heal completely. He got where when he saw me put the towel on the floor he'd come over and lay down in it ... don't know if it was really that soothing or if he just ate up the attention! :doh:

Good luck to you ... it'll seem like forever but if you're diligent it will clear up!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

How is she doing. DId it get worse only after she was out & scratched it, or did it start getting worse after the spray? She could be allergic to the gentamycin. I have a friend (person) allergic to it.
I am a nurse also. I would clean it with a dreft & water solution or probably better yet an antibacterial soap. Personally, when she was outside I would cover it with telfa or something that doesn't stick. Just so she isn't licking or scratching it. You don't want her picking up more infection. Then I would leave it open when you are around her & can stop her from bothering it.
I would definitely take her back to the vet. Hope she is better soon, that has got to be painful.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh that's awful. Our Benny is allergic to biting flies and he'll get that bad quickly.

You MUST keep her from scratching it again...as you know. She'll need an e-collar, for sure.

And I also thought maybe she's allergic to the gentamycin.

I'd definitely stay away from anything like Gold Bond on that open sore. It's much too deep and all the Gold Bond will do is glop up, which could irritate more.

The tea bags is a great idea. They soothe and dry.

Definitely take her back to the Vet. He may have to put her on some sort of oral steroid for a few days to get that inflammation down. Benny has had to be on Pred for about 3 days when his get bad. Also Ax of course.

Lots of good thoughts going out to your girl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I have just been thru 2 bouts of hot spots on Hudson's face, not quite as sore as your poor girl ,but he was totally miserable and it was in the same spot ,hard to put a collar on. My vet told me to wash with cold water and dry and apply the antibiotic cream. They also gave him oral antibiotics and an anti inflamatory injection.On my second visit and outbreak, more antibiotics and short term anti - inflamatory injection again.This time it was nastier and bigger and he was scratching it and it would be looking good and then it would go a back to really imflamed,bleeding and weeping and I had finished the oral antibiotics. I had some macrolone ( cortisone 20 mg) tablets on hand from a previous illness my other dog Asha ) had so I decided to put Hudson on a low dose for 5 days, slowly decreasing the daily dose.( my neighbour recently took her lab with a hot spot and the vet put her dog on these as well as the other meds)It worked quite quickly with rapid improvement and healing and Hudson never scratched it again.
I suggest you take her back to the vet and hopefully he will prescribe a low dose of this, she would be so very miserable with that big hot spot and it will make her more comfortable,....poor baby ( but thirsty and hungry)( Hudson's side effects were not bad as it was only a low dose). Hope you can get on top of it, I understand how you feel, good luck and hope it heals soon and you have a happy girl back!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyRealMcRoy said:


> Mac had hot spots that bad twice and we were so desperate to find something anything that would work we would have tried anything (and did!). Don't blame yourself they can spread quickly. His were always under his collar and both times we didn't notice until it late in the game. The sooner you can get to them the better. Once it gets that bad most of the home remedies you hear of won't help much.
> 
> Like others have said the key to clearing it up is getting it clean and dry. It's a vicious cycle. The wound oozes and the hair around it soaks it up and stays wet which spreads the infection. Clip away as much of the surrounding hair as possible (and if you use clippers remove the blades and clean them thoroughly or the 'gunk' will ruin them!). We used Witch Hazel (found with first supplies like alcohol or hyd. peroxide). Witch hazel is an astringent that cools/soothes and I expect would have similar soothing effect that listerine does (I didn't know about listerine back then).
> 
> ...


Witch hazel is an excellent astringent, without stinging - like Listerine, as you mentioned. The difference is that Listerine is also an anitseptic. I've had great success with it, and use it for a number of things. My takc box box and medicaned cabinet are never without...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How is she*

How is your dog?
Any Better?
Some very good suggestions here, but I would talk to your vet first.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope Roxy is doing better and the sock worked. Cant beleive that I forgot about witch hazel, I use it all the time for the dogs and ourselves.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

*her hotspot is looking better*

Thanks for all the great advice and thinking of Roxy. i know it still looks bad but not anywhere next to the horrible pictures i posted on Sat. i just took these pictures of it. i think in the last picture, Roxy is trying to tell me that she is sick of me taking pictures of her ugly spot and showing them to people(LOL)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The improvement is exponential! And in a very short period. Good for you and Roxy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW It looks amazingly better... I'm so glad to see that.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The improvement is exponential! And in a very short period. Good for you and Roxy!


amazing isnt it? i think the teabag tx helped so much the night she opened it up after i put the spray on it, maybe she is allergic to Gentamycin. i did another teabag tx tonight and she laid her head down as i held the teabags on the spot and went to sleep.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

It looks SO MUCH better! Know it's a relief to you as well as Roxy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It looks so much better. Give her a big kiss from her boy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Denise, Im glad to see and hear that Roxy is doing better.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad she's doing so much better! 

Tea Bags are amazing for hot spots aren't they? Something so simple works so well!


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

OMG, poor thing. How in the world does she manage to lick in that area? It looks to be just behind her mouth. One of my golden's had what we thought was a hot spot but thanks to this site I found it was a licking thing. It was small and on her left paw. She had it for a couple of months and everything I tried she licked off - until I got this ointment from a pet store (I wish I could remember the name - it was in a small bottle and blue in colour). I put that on and took her for a walk then sat with her for a while until it dried and I could keep her from licking. Then someone told me to spray her leg with bitter apple - around the spot and that seemed to work. She has since gotten another and I decided to leave it alone because the more I did the more she found a way to lick - mostly while supposedly sleeping in the crate, she was licking. I plan on trying the gold bond next time - another tip from this site - I just think she may lick that off. Good luck, my God that must be pain full. Just be aware of what you use that if it has alcohol in it it will burn her wound.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My KayCee got hot spots twice a year--curing the srping with the live oak andpine pollen and bermuda grass, an during the fall with mold from rains. However, in her last ouple of yers, she got fewer and not as severe ones. Before i lost her littermate brother, he would lick spots on her face and make them worse. when she got one under her ear, on her cheek, etc, I had to watch them every minute or he woud be licking on that spot.n

That spray also set her up the wall. My vet told me not to use it anymore on hot spots, but could use it on little nicks or cuts. The last few spots she had never got bad and i was able to control and cure them by trimming the fur back, cleaning the spot with peroxide once or twice,and keeping light dusting of gold bond powde on the area--and giving her benadryl


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

That's not a hot spot.

Your dog's inner ear is hurting her (or him). Treat the inner ear, and your dog will stop scratching at the area with her hind leg.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Denise....oh it looks SOOOO much better!! You can see it is now healing nicely! I have never used a tea bag, but I can understand how it would be helpful. So glad she is feeling better.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Poor Roxy! That first picture was so bad! I read all the way through this thread I was so worried about this girl. I'm glad she is doing much better. Tea bags for hotspots? You learn something every day!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm so glad to see the improvement, it's pretty remarkable in such a short time. I'm glad that she's feeling better (and you, too, I'm sure)!

Please forgive my ignorance, but can someone explain to me what CAUSES hot spots?! I've been very lucky apparently, and never had this experience with any of my dogs. I would like to prevent Max from getting them, if possible. Any suggestions/ comments welcome. Thank you all - what a great bunch of home remedies & suggestions, BTW!

- Trids


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Sqwumpkin said:


> That's not a hot spot.
> 
> Your dog's inner ear is hurting her (or him). Treat the inner ear, and your dog will stop scratching at the area with her hind leg.


The hot spot is a result of scratching, for whatever the reason. My RB Lady didn't have inner ear problems, but did have allergies (to fleas, grass, & who knows what else) and would scratch & develop hot spots in the same place as Roxy's hot spot.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sqwumpkin said:


> That's not a hot spot.
> 
> Your dog's inner ear is hurting her (or him). Treat the inner ear, and your dog will stop scratching at the area with her hind leg.


Yes it is a hotspot. we took her to the vet who checked her ears, swabbed both did a cytology and she doesnt have an ear infection. she also had red pustules on her stomach. we figure all of this was caused from a disinfectant or detergent used on the carpet and sheets at the hotel we stayed at on vacation.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

daddysgirl said:


> Yes it is a hotspot. we took her to the vet who checked her ears, swabbed both did a cytology and she doesnt have an ear infection. she also had red pustules on her stomach. we figure all of this was caused from a disinfectant or detergent used on the carpet and sheets at the hotel we stayed at on vacation.


I agree that it's a hotspot, but that doesn't mean the Squmpkin is completely wrong about the ear. Hotspots in that location can easily be related to itching in the ears or infection. Ear problems can crop up incredibly quickly, so it's worth keeping an eye on them, and it doesn't take much discomfort in the ear for a dog to give herself a hotspot right there.

Is the skin of the inner ear even slightly pinker than normal? Is there any visible wax or other gunk? Even if there's nothing actually wrong, it doesn't hurt to rinse out the ear with gentle ear-specific cleanser (no q-tips!). If you do clean the ears, avoid getting the fur around the ear and the hotspot wet and dry everything carefully when you're done or it may cause her to scratch a little, which could bring you back to (eek!) square one.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I agree that it's a hotspot, but that doesn't mean the Squmpkin is completely wrong about the ear. Hotspots in that location can easily be related to itching in the ears or infection. Ear problems can crop up incredibly quickly, so it's worth keeping an eye on them, and it doesn't take much discomfort in the ear for a dog to give herself a hotspot right there.
> 
> Is the skin of the inner ear even slightly pinker than normal? Is there any visible wax or other gunk? Even if there's nothing actually wrong, it doesn't hurt to rinse out the ear with gentle ear-specific cleanser (no q-tips!). If you do clean the ears, avoid getting the fur around the ear and the hotspot wet and dry everything carefully when you're done or it may cause her to scratch a little, which could bring you back to (eek!) square one.


hope that i didnt come across as rude. the vet checked her ears and sent a cytology and no ear infection, the vet cleaned her ears and they looked good. it is what it is, a hotspot, either from the carpet or sheets at our hotel.


----------



## janetd (Mar 2, 2009)

Remember too, goldens are prone to skin problems. Still the best breed though!


----------



## AngelLeah1981 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh my God. I hope your baby is doing better. I just cannot believe how bad that is. I felt close to tears when I saw the pics. God Bless your sweet Golden....bless her heart. Get well soon honey.


----------

